# Was this the 'birth' of the zombie baby craze?



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this up Shockwave99 because I've been wondering the same thing. I don't know their origin but I know that they are crazy popular at the two Spirits I've visited over the years. I bet Spirit makes a bigger profit off the babies than any of the licensed lifesize stuff they've ever had. I don't own any of the babies, but I can see the appeal of trying to collect them all. The first designs I think were better than what they've released this year. The newest ones seem like they were designed to simply make people think they must have them to complete their collection.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not really into the Zombie babies but I do own one. It's the red haired girl with the light up eyes and spinning head. It was on sale for $25 I think.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Think that a zombie baby briefly appeared in Peter Jackson's Dead-Alive (a/k/a Braindead)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Think that a zombie baby briefly appeared in Peter Jackson's Dead-Alive (a/k/a Braindead)


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The Haunted Hootchie had a live demon birth many years ago.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Dead Alive had it a long while back but I think people just really liked the prop when it came out. There is something so creepy about a zombie baby or child.

Speaking of which who has read The Rising? The part with the orphanage full of zombie kids was awesome. I am building more small kid sized zombies this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I got the first Zombie baby a few years ago, but now that everyone has them, they've lost their luster. I was in spirit Friday and there must be at least 20 of them this year.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

As I've said, I think for Spirit, besides costumes zombie babies are the second biggest seller. Affordable animated props that are collectible as well. Home run. Not my thing though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> As I've said, I think for Spirit, besides costumes zombie babies are the second biggest seller. Affordable animated props that are collectible as well. Home run. Not my thing though.


Yeah not my thing either but I totally understand their appeal.

There's something that's just creepier about a ghost/zombie/scary kid. I remember being scared to death of those kids in the original Village of the Damned & they weren't even zombies or ghosts! There's just something about a kid that's "off" in some fashion, ya know?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Yeah not my thing either but I totally understand their appeal.
> 
> There's something that's just creepier about a ghost/zombie/scary kid. I remember being scared to death of those kids in the original Village of the Damned & they weren't even zombies or ghosts! There's just something about a kid that's "off" in some fashion, ya know?


Yep! The village of the damned kids were creepy. As were the children of the corn. It's never the dead zombie kids that bother me but te ones that, as you said, are "off". I remember once I read a short story about "BEK's" (black eyed kids) an it creeped me out so much that I slept with the bathroom light on lol!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

That's why Rosemary is super off-putting to most everyone, and especially kids around her height.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I expected to see that clip when I clicked this thread. I do not think that is where the craze started. Spirit mostly started their Zombabies as a "craze" in 2010 and continued in 2011, IIRC. Considering how old that film is, it seems to have been a very unlikely influence. I think they more picked up on the Zombie Craze that has swept the nation over the last six years, starting with a small push from the initial Resident Evil films, which at first attracted only the videogame demographic. This led way to comedian Max Brooks to write "The Zombie Survival Guide" which started the ball rolling, which came back to Left 4 Dead being released by Valve, which really started the "craze" itself and finally, a few more recent Zombie flicks coming out during the height of the craze, to make sure everything came full circle back to the cinema.

Also, "Craze" is an excellent term to use for Zombie popularity.


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

I am planning a new prop and hope I have time to get it done It basicly two cyo childeren with those cheap Halloween masks on and footie PJ s carring a severd head between them and a butchers knife in the other hands just thought you all mite like this. CM


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe the birth was from the 1974 movie "It's Alive", thay baby was creepy..


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I'm not really into the Zombie babies but I do own one. It's the red haired girl with the light up eyes and spinning head. It was on sale for $25 I think.


I'm not really into the Zombie Babies either. There are some I can make exceptions for such as Kitty Cath since I like cats, but most of the rest are just disturbing to me. I heard Kitty Cath was discontinued and replaced with Ankle Biter, which doesn't seem very similar to me except the crawling position and clothes. I'm hoping to find a Kitty Cath on Craigslist or eBay for a decent price sometime. I doubt any Spirits would have any more as once discontinued items are sold, they're gone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe _Rosemary's Baby_ was an inspiration for the creation.

I always liked looking at the zombie babies each year but never thouht I would buy one for my haunt. Then last year I bought Runt Zombie Baby. I like his more lifelike look and needed something to put in a vintage looking baby carriage I picked up at a Goodwill. The carriage was really my impetus in the purchase and I never expected to actually buy a zombie baby. Now this year I have to admit I'm having second thoughts about maybe the Wolf Baby or the Vampire Baby.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The-Dullahan said:


> I expected to see that clip when I clicked this thread. I do not think that is where the craze started. Spirit mostly started their Zombabies as a "craze" in 2010 and continued in 2011, IIRC. Considering how old that film is, it seems to have been a very unlikely influence. I think they more picked up on the Zombie Craze that has swept the nation over the last six years, starting with a small push from the initial Resident Evil films, which at first attracted only the videogame demographic. This led way to comedian Max Brooks to write "The Zombie Survival Guide" which started the ball rolling, which came back to Left 4 Dead being released by Valve, which really started the "craze" itself and finally, a few more recent Zombie flicks coming out during the height of the craze, to make sure everything came full circle back to the cinema.
> 
> Also, "Craze" is an excellent term to use for Zombie popularity.


Oh I never meant to say that the movie started it all, it was too old for that. Just that the whole "scary kid" thing has been around for a while & is somehow scarier in general, so there's been plenty of years of choices for inspiration from that movie to The Omen or the recent spate of zombie popularity or even Salem's Lot with the Glick Brothers who still give me nightmares.

I'm ready for zombies to be over but not until after the new season of Walking Dead!!


----------

